# Milkman



## Bean191 (20/1/16)

Hi does anyone on here know where I can get milkman by one hit wonders


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/16)

Bean191 said:


> Hi does anyone on here know where I can get milkman by one hit wonders



Only seen it at Vape Cartel and Sir Vape and they are both sold out!


----------



## Bean191 (20/1/16)

That's a bad but thanks Rob


----------



## KieranD (20/1/16)

We have a shipment leaving the supplier any day now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/1/16)

They reckon the plumbing is a little tricky but I guess it could work...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

